# PTE Result on HOLD



## navishbajwa (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi,

I took the PTE exam last week and it has been more than 8 days that the result is on hold.

I got the email from PTE saying that it is not not available as of now and they will notify me when the result is out.

My system got crashed in the middle of the test and they had to reset everything. Not sure if this is the issue.

Can you please let me know if someone also has encountered the similar problem in the past? I am really worried and not sure how it is going to be.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

If it is their technical or other issues.. usually they will reschedule your exam. Talk to PTE customer care and get it rescheduled.

Don't keep waiting for their replies.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## navishbajwa (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you so the response.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

It happened with me twice and I fought with PTE, first time they gave me free Test; try that mode..have no hopes on your result, may be it was not saved only..I gave in Hyd..


----------



## navishbajwa (Oct 17, 2016)

Sure.. will speck with them on this


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Just write a strong mail and fight..they will give a free Test;; All the Best !


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

navishbajwa said:


> Sure.. will speck with them on this


The same thing happened with me. I wrote my exam on 12 oct in Delhi.
I missed 6 questions due to the software issue, but I got the result after 8days by making a dozen of calls.
I am not at all satisfied with the result and Pearson has taken not action to compensate my loss yet.
Did you get your results?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Aman0909991 said:


> The same thing happened with me. I wrote my exam on 12 oct in Delhi.
> I missed 6 questions due to the software issue, but I got the result after 8days by making a dozen of calls.
> I am not at all satisfied with the result and Pearson has taken not action to compensate my loss yet.
> Did you get your results?


The logic is when test taker has any technical or other issue related to test centre, make sure test centre writes mail to Pearson. This will ensure you get free test asap. Don't just walk out after problematic test.

Otherwise, Pearson needs time and evidence to analyze the issue.

So, call Pearson right from the spot after test completion and tell test centre to write mail to them.



Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Aman0909991 said:


> The same thing happened with me. I wrote my exam on 12 oct in Delhi.
> I missed 6 questions due to the software issue, but I got the result after 8days by making a dozen of calls.
> I am not at all satisfied with the result and Pearson has taken not action to compensate my loss yet.
> Did you get your results?


Sorry to hear about your above post.

I was planning to go for test from New Delhi. Can you please suggest which test center we should choose in New Delhi? Also when you experienced your above software issue, was it that other applicants also got the same software issue in their systems - or - was it only your system which got that software issue? Any information here shall be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

This was my second PTE attempt at the same center i.e. "Pearson India Education Services Pvt. Ltd. Nirman Vihar". First time there was no problem. The center has good infrastructure as it is newly built.
Unfortunately, the second time error occurred on my system only not with other students in the center. 
I wrote my first PTE exam on 18th Aug and the second one on 12th Oct.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Aman0909991 said:


> This was my second PTE attempt at the same center i.e. "Pearson India Education Services Pvt. Ltd. Nirman Vihar". First time there was no problem. The center has good infrastructure as it is newly built.
> Unfortunately, the second time error occurred on my system only not with other students in the center.
> I wrote my first PTE exam on 18th Aug and the second one on 12th Oct.


Thanks for your above reply.

What I am finding strange is - Yusuf Sarai center is totally full with almost no availability in this month and next month. The other 2 centers(including the one which you mentioned above) are totally empty with almost all days available in the remaining of this month and next month too. So which center would you recommend for giving PTE-Academic test at Delhi? Is Yusuf Sarai center more better than your above test center? Do you have some information on this topic, as I am planning to go for PTE-Academic test from Delhi and today only for the first time, I heard about PTE-Academic test, so literally I have almost no information on PTE-Academic test. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Based on my experience, what I notice is that our ability and performance alone is not sufficient to score in PTE.

Test center facility, the computer, microphone, test environment, other test takers who may distract your concentration will play vital role especially for speaking section.

Even though we are well ready for test, above factors can affect our actual score.

No one knows how system evaluate for score.

You will get to know when you give your first test.

Good luck..


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

So should I take a chance by first opting for one of the 2 test centers, which seem to be currently totally available at Delhi? Or should I wait for 2 days to see if someone gives a more detailed feedback about which test center to choose for PTE-Academic test at Delhi? Any ideas/thoughts please. Thanks.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> So should I take a chance by first opting for one of the 2 test centers, which seem to be currently totally available at Delhi? Or should I wait for 2 days to see if someone gives a more detailed feedback about which test center to choose for PTE-Academic test at Delhi? Any ideas/thoughts please. Thanks.


In general, Pearson professional center will be good by default as they are standardized by same setup almost all the place.

Other private organizations are depending in their standard which varies by their locations.

I would advise you to book a slot at Pearson whichever city, date and time is...


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

dreamliner said:


> In general, Pearson professional center will be good by default as they are standardized by same setup almost all the place.
> 
> Other private organizations are depending in their standard which varies by their locations.
> 
> I would advise you to book a slot at Pearson whichever city, date and time is...


Hi, Thanks for your reply.

In Delhi, we have Pearson Professional Centers and Pearson India Education Services Pvt. Ltd. - the first one is totally full in next month too, whereas the second one is totally available for all remaining days of this month and next month too. So what would you suggest here?

@Aman0909991: What would you suggest should I go with the second test center - or - would you advise me to wait till the first test center becomes available? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yusuf Sarai center is very crowded and there is a lot of disturbance during the exam. This is the feedback that I have received from my fellow friends. 
I would recommend you to book Nirman vihar center.
It has the capacity of only 7 members and everyone has his or her own cabin. There is no noise or disturbance during the exam and facilities are good.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Aman0909991 said:


> Yusuf Sarai center is very crowded and there is a lot of disturbance during the exam. This is the feedback that I have received from my fellow friends.
> I would recommend you to book Nirman vihar center.
> It has the capacity of only 7 members and everyone has his or her own cabin. There is no noise or disturbance during the exam and facilities are good.


Thanks @Aman0909991 for your reply.

Just now I tried to book a test. What happens is the address for the test center is not getting displayed properly, it just says New Delhi. Now out of Pearson Professional Centers and Pearson India Education Services Pvt. Ltd. - which is the one at Nirman Vihar? How to check this thing? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Nirman Vihar one is Pearson Education Center. The full address will be displayed on the confirmation page.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Aman0909991 said:


> Nirman Vihar one is Pearson Education Center. The full address will be displayed on the confirmation page.


Oh ok. Is it the same one, in which you went twice, which you told above - correct? If yes, then would you still recommend me and others to go to it, even though you faced the software issue there? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes, it is the same. Yes, I am still recommending it because of the infrastructure and peaceful environment. Software issue can occur in any center as it is tested and provided by Pearson. It is Pearson's fault and the quality of the software is getting degraded day by day as more and more instances of software failure are coming into the limelight.


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear Dreamliner

I have faced the similar problem during test on 25 March and my system got hanged up in the middle. Although they restarted it from the point it got hanged, but i m worried it may impact result outcome.

They have also given me case no. to quote for future communication... What does it mean ..have they reported themselves to pearson. Shall i wait for 5 business days or write them upfront.


----------

